# Another Pre Historic item



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

Once upon a time before the Grate Inspector in Washington gave us OSHA, and someone else gave us heat shrink electricians actually spliced wire together and insulated the splices right on the job.

We used this stuff often called tape.

Now when kids cut open an old Bug and work their way through half an inch of gummy black crud they'll know what it looked like when it was put together.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Phil DeBlanc said:


> Once upon a time before the Grate Inspector in Washington gave us OSHA, and someone else gave us heat shrink electricians actually spliced wire together and insulated the splices right on the job.
> 
> We used this stuff often called tape.
> 
> Now when kids cut open an old Bug and work their way through half an inch of gummy black crud they'll know what it looked like when it was put together.


Nice find...:thumbup:


----------

